# Tim Hortons DRIP and Stock Merger



## lost in space (Aug 31, 2015)

I bought all my nieces and nephews shares of Tim Hortons direct debit now with the merger of Burger King they need to opt in to the new shares but it seems to be problematic. 

The letter that was sent says that you can send a form in and pay a small fee or contact Computershare. I called and they said you only need to call to order the form than I got an got an email from my niece. 

Hi uncle Rob, I've been trying to deal with this for months
Now our issue is that the shares are in underage persons names so we are trying to get a change agent done.
I've called two companies now and cant seem to get to the company that can send me a change agent. I don't want to lose the 150$ each but I don't think I have a choice, I've made over 12 phone calls and don't know what else to do.

Has anyone else had this issue?

Edit: I don't live in Canada so I'm dealing with all of this via email


----------

